

Wrapping Combinators (raganwald) - paulgb
http://github.com/raganwald/homoiconic/blob/master/2009-06-29/wrapping_combinators.md#readme

======
mgreenbe
Scheme's _dynamic-wind_ is a rather general form of this; PLT documents it
pretty well [http://download.plt-
scheme.org/doc/103p1/html/mzscheme/node8...](http://download.plt-
scheme.org/doc/103p1/html/mzscheme/node87.htm) . It's designed for use with
funny control structures, like continuations, so that should sit well with
Ruby types.

I must confess, I had no idea what the combinators had to do with the Ruby.
"It looks a little different than the combinatorial version" is a bit of an
understatement. And real men program with nothing but X.

EDITED: to fix a link and add a note about continuations.

~~~
raganwald
Combinators have nothing to do with Ruby, except that both have to do with the
same underlying model of computation. It's more a case of "here's this
abstract thing we want to do and here are two entirely different ways to do
it."

